# best headphones for rock/metal at 500-700rs.



## Abhishek Asole (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi, i am new to this forum, i am thinking of buying a new pair of headphones. My budget is around 500-600.
with 100-150 bucks either way.
I mostly listen to Rock,hardrock,metal and classic rock/metal.
i need the headphones to be highly rich on the lower scales,ie bass.
but bass must not overpower the vocals n leads.
i am attracted to the Sennheiser MX170 & soundmagic es18.
though i am more inclined to the mx170,coz of their reported rich bass.
but please suggest me sum better models if there are other than these!!


----------



## audiophilic (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey Mate,

Are you looking for a decent upgrade? What earbuds are you currently using? The stock?


----------



## Abhishek Asole (Oct 2, 2012)

yup m using the stock nokia headphones on a 5233 and the ipod shuffle!!


----------



## red dragon (Oct 3, 2012)

Get a pair of JVC Marshmallows from Pristinenote.But do not expect anything magical with your sources.


----------

